
Hedge Fund Elliott Management to Finance Lawsuit Against Quibi - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hedge-fund-elliott-management-to-finance-lawsuit-against-streamer-quibi-11588536108
======
lowdose
[http://archive.is/Re1Mp](http://archive.is/Re1Mp)

